

Ask HN: How prevent Google ads on top of search results for my web site? - dennisgorelik

When users googling my web site specifically, Google shows 3 ads with competing web sites results on top of my organic result. That's very confusing for many users.&#60;p&#62;Is there a way to prevent Google from showing these ads on top of my web site result?&#60;p&#62;http://www.dennisgorelik.com/images/postjobfree_com_search_results.png&#60;p&#62;http://www.google.com/search?q=postjobfree.com
======
mkr-hn
People rarely click ads on searches. Even less often when they search for the
domain they're looking for.

The only solution is to figure out which keywords they're bidding on and
outbid them. Only 170 people search for that domain each month. You probably
already have near 100% click through on it. Is it worth the trouble?

~~~
dennisgorelik
Tech guys rarely click ads on searches.

Most people click ads frequently.

Many (most) people don't even differentiate between ads and organic results.

People often enter web site URL into search box.

According to Google keywords tool that you probably used, there were 170
searches for postjobfree.com and 91 search for www.postjobfree.com

I guess it's not too many to worry. But there is also postjobfree with 2900
searches. These are users who are searching for my web site specifically.

That does worth the trouble.

While on phone call (inbound!) I experienced that it's hard to explain to
users how to find my web site on Google. User enters the term, but then first
3 results are competitors' ads...

You are probably right that the solution is to outbid competitors for my
terms. I hope it wouldn't be too hard to do, considering that my ad should
have high click-through-rate.

~~~
mkr-hn
> _Tech guys rarely click ads on searches._

I'm going by my own results with AdWords, not by faulty intuition.

> _While on phone call (inbound!) I experienced that it's hard to explain to
> users how to find my web site on Google. User enters the term, but then
> first 3 results are competitors' ads..._

You might try putting "official" somewhere in the meta description to see if
that helps with the confusion. Your site seems to be what people are looking
for, so a simple change like that will tell people "this is the one you're
looking for."

edit: It doesn't look like you have _any_ meta description. It's not usually
needed, but I think it might be essential in this case.

~~~
dennisgorelik
How exactly would you fit "official" into meta description. I just took a look
at your site - it does not have "official" in meta description.

But if you added it - would it be something like: "The art and writing of
Michael Robinson (by Michael Robinson) - official"?

~~~
mkr-hn
No one runs confusing ads against my site, so there's no confusion when
someone searches for it. As for the meta description, what you put there is up
to you. Hire a copywriter if you can't come up with something. I can recommend
a few.

------
applebug60
You could bid more than them.

